# Top 10 Ugliest Cars: 2019 – The Short List



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

*Cover your eyes, hide your kids, hide your wife! Here’s a rundown of the ugliest cars you can buy today.*



*Read more >>*


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Those small crossovers seem to be the most popular vehicles on the road today. I think they're all ugly. But, apparently, the younger folks like 'em. 

The ugliest cars I can remember from the old days are some of the late '50's & early '60's Mopars. They had some really ugly cars.

Check out pics of 1961 Dodge Dart, Plymouth Fury, & Valiant.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

What comes to my mind are the Pacer and Gremlin (AMC) from the 70's and then the K-Cars of the early 80's.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 23, 2019)

BMW i3.. What a hideous car!


----------

